# smoking a deer ham



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

Anyone ever smoked a deer ham? I'm looking to give it a try


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Last one I did was boned out. I marinated overnight in a dales type sauce (not pure Dales!), tied it up and wrapped it with thick bacon. Using tooth picks to secure the swine, I cut thick slices of Vidalia onion and impaled them on the tooth pics. Turned out extremely well.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

I did one a while back. Did an injection and wrapped in bacon. Was pretty good!:thumbup:


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

^^looks incredible^^


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I've done two lately in that oilless fryer the big easy. They were awesome. Just rubbed with olive oil then a liberal dose of McCormick Montreal steak seasoning. Yummy


----------



## Whitie9688 (Sep 28, 2007)

I do them all the time both bone in and out. Mix up some Tony C's cajun butter and some Allegro wild game and inject it. Sprinkle some Southern Flavor all over it and let it sit in the fridge for a few hours. Get your smoker up to about 225-250 and inject some more and use more southern flavor for what pushed out. Smoke till done around 165 internal and pull it off. Use some Pecan or bay woods for the smoking also.

Good Luck!


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

sounds and looks awsome about how long per pound did you smoke the ham? The one I have is part of a boned ham and weighs 6 or 7 lbs

Thanks


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

It came off a deer killed in Georgia where it ate nothing but corn and soy beans, shouldn't be too gamey


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Whitie9688 said:


> I do them all the time both bone in and out. Mix up some Tony C's cajun butter and some Allegro wild game and inject it.
> Good Luck!


That is what I used in mine. Good stuff!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:



Bubba said:


> sounds and looks awsome about how long per pound did you smoke the ham? The one I have is part of a boned ham and weighs 6 or 7 lbs
> 
> Thanks


I smoked mine at 250* until the internal was at 160*.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I have a thread on this one. Sorry I can't link it, but it isn't to far down.


----------

